# Your own labels with Spreadshirt



## JamesHatter (Jan 29, 2007)

Does anyone know if it is possible to get your own labels with your company logo inside t-shirts you sell through Spreadshirt?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

No, but you can get your own logo on the packing slip that goes inside the packages.


----------

